# Projectors



## topdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Anyone looking for a projector for their HT or mancave? I haven't put an ad up on here but I do have one on CACO. I figured I would see if there was any interest before sitting down and doing another add (isn't much interest on the other site) and I wasn't sure if non car audio went in the same classified section.... anywho if there is any interest I'll open a thread or you can pm me on here or caco

Mods if this isn't kosher please let me know I'll understand!

Car Audio Classifieds


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Take the bulb out and wrap it separately for shipping. It's easy to damage.


----------



## topdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

schmiddr2 said:


> Take the bulb out and wrap it separately for shipping. It's easy to damage.


Since they come installed when they ship them out I'm sure the original package would be safe enough to ship out.... But I also plan to double box them for added safty.


----------



## topdawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like there is enough interest for me to start a FS/FT thread so keep an eye out for them or PM me in the meantime!


----------

